# Question From New Member



## tday (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello,
I have been reading posts here since the summer and have finally registered!
This past July, I rescued a pigeon on the side of the road that appeared to have been hit by a car. It's wing was broken and one little eye was protruding all the way out of the head. It seemed to be in shock. I put the pigeon in a cage that I had already, in a dry shady spot on my patio. Pigeon was still alive the next morning and I found a vet that would look at him. She bandaged his wing the best she could, gave me antibiotics with a syringe, along with another syringe to feed him with. I purchased some formula used to hand feed baby birds and began feeding this mixed with water three times a day. Pigeon became stronger and eventually began to eat a pigeon/dove mix seed from a feeding cup and drinking water on his own. His eye eventually dried up and fell off, and the bandage has been removed from his wing. It did not heal in the correct position and is just sort of hanging there. I let him out of his cage whenever I can watch him closely and let him "waddle" around my patio and back yard. I live in KY and it is already beginning to be quite cool at night. I am looking to find a larger cage for him, one that is wider than it is tall so that he will have more room to move around, groom himself, and stretch his good wing. I feel that he should be brought into the house during the cold months and am worried about the transition for him from outside to inside. Also, should he have a companion bird in his cage with him? What other birds would be compatible with a pigeon? I currently have a pair of domestic ring-neck doves inside, but don't think that it would be a good idea to house pigeon with them. The doves are quite content, just the two of them, and I don't want to upset them. Although Pigeon has shown no signs of aggression and will allow himself to be picked up, he does not seem interested in interacting socially with me, and I am concerned that he should have a friend. Thank you for your patience in reading this lengthy post!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Your pigeon shouldn't have any trouble moving from outside to inside where it's warm and toasty. I think an ideal companion would be another pigeon, and there are plenty of non-releasable pigeons out there to adopt.

I'd be very careful about allowing your pigeon friend to play in the backyard. Try to sit out under the open while your bird is out so the hawks can see you if you are going to continue doing so. Even then a hawk can snag you bird and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi tday and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thanks for rescuing this pigeon and
seeking medical care for the bird. JGregg is correct that there should be no
problem bringing the bird from cold temperatures to indoors where it will be 
warmer. Agreed again that another disabled pigeon that was also
unreleasable would be the best idea for your pij. You may want to revisit
how you do the outdoors sessions in the future, you might even think about
a small aviary just for the purpose of sunning and fresh air.

Alot of the pet stores have some good sized collapsable dog crates w/a bottom tray that slides out and two to three access doors. They make very roomy cages for a mated pair of pigeons, you could always drop by a local store when you have a chance and look at what they have available. You could always select a larger size if you will be adopting another pigeon as a mate for the one you have. BTW, are you quite certain that the bird you have is a male? Can you/do you have any way of posting pictures of your bird?

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi tday and welcome to Pigeon Talk. Thanks for rescuing this pigeon and
> seeking medical care for the bird. JGregg is correct that there should be no
> problem bringing the bird from cold temperatures to indoors where it will be
> warmer. Agreed again that another disabled pigeon that was also
> ...


Just to add, the collapsible dog crates should not be used outside, ever, as the space between the bars will allow access by some predators. I learned the hard way and wouldn't want that to happen to you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi there tday and welcome to Pigeon Talk!

Hawks are out there and they are fast and sneaky so please be careful. They will case the situation if they find an easy meal, and as soon as you turn your back, they will attempt to catch your pigeon. With the physical afflictions that Pigeon has, the odds are against him/her to get away much less put up any kind of resistance.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a link to what is considered safe outdoors material to use
for aviaries:

http://www.twpinc.com/twp/jsp/product.jsp?type=4

Granted, it is costly, but if you call around you can compare 
prices and you won't need to build anything that large for two
birds. You will want two doors, one into the aviary and one into the
door that leads to the aviary, in other words, 'a safe door' so that the
bird can't fly out. You step into the safe door access, close the door behind
you, then step through the next door that leads into the aviary.

Good luck,

fp


----------

